# Air cleaner



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

For you out there in California or anyone that has seen the smogged 65 GTO.
The chromed luvered air cleaner for the wifes car has a PVC hose fitting on the top of the lid,
Is this how the Air cleaners where made for CA cars or did someone go crazy.
thanks


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

California used the (CPCV) ie. closed positive crankcase ventilation... The 1965 CPCV system air cleaner was unlike the other 49 States!! It still had a chrome top & looked more like a later model Ram Air one. I have only seen a couple and can't find a picture right now.. Les


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Someone went crazy and ruined a louvered 49 aircleaner. The correct "smog" air cleaner is a black steel lower section with snorkel and a chrome top. Looks just like a Le Mans or Tempest air cleaner, but with a chrome lid. I can't remember actually ever seeing one on a CA '65, and I've seen a bunch and have owned several '65's. The cleaner you want will most likely be what you have, but not modified. The PCV does not go to the air cleaner on this car, anyway. It goes from the valley pan placed PCV valve to the intake manifold fitting. 1966 is when things got complex. 1966 is also where the snorkel/chrome lid air cleaners seem to be common on CA cars. See if you can find photos of original '65 GTO's on line, though. Now you've got ME curious.


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

*air cleaner*

I thought someone has ruined the thing, but so buch of the car was bone stock before it was painted,
I have seen the standard air cleaners with the chrome tops, that was what i was expecting to find in all the parts.
Just wondering if may be it was suposed to be that way if you wanted the luvered cleaner back then in CA
wish i could find the guy that had the car from 68-09
Thanks


----------

